# Kindle 3 Keyboard very slow with collections...



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

I have about 730 books on there with only 8 collections. If I have it listed by collections (which I prefer), it's VERY slow when trying to add books to collections or hitting home. It's not when I'm in the middle of reading a book or on any other page that doesn't list all the collections. I was okay with it at first because I'm reading most of the time anyways. But I read so quickly - I read about a book or two per day. It gets so annoying to deal with this EVERY DAY. I want to hurry up and either delete it off my kindle & pick a new book or hurry up and add it to a collection if it's a book worth re-reading. I know plenty of you have come across this problem as well. 

I'm wondering... do I REALLY have to do a factory reset because I don't want to re-organize my books. It seems like such a hassle. I've tried the deleting indexing thing and restarting. Didn't help. If I do a factory reset, could I still count on this happening again? Does this happen with the PW too?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a lot of books.  I'd get rid of a bunch of them as a test before doing a factory reset.  If you've got books already read on there, or some other significant number, at least a hundred maybe two hundred, and see if that helps.  Better than starting from scratch.

Having a bunch of books on my K1 caused it to slow significantly, too.  I don't keep many books on any of my current Kindles.  The most is 200 on the Kindle Touch.

Betsy


----------



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

It's very disappointing then because, though I have 700+ books on there, I still have nearly 2.5 GB of space out of 3 GB available for use. Why give us that much space on the Kindle if we aren't able to use it all?  

And most of my books are books waiting TBR. Only about 100 or so are books already read that are favorites I'd like to re-read one day. Like I said, I read a lot so I only put books on there that I'm planning on reading soon. Yes, 700+ are considered waiting tbr soon lol. 

*sighs* I suppose I'll try that. I did clean it out and pared it down a bit before when this started to happen. I may just have to do a factory reset because 99% of the books on there are already considered books I "need" to be on there  

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

When I had my K3K and had 600+ books on it, it slowed down considerable when using anything related to collections.  Trying to add a single book to collections would take 3 minutes or more.  When I took books off it made a difference.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep. I have about 900 and it is very slow. I wouldn't bother with a factory reset. You are likely to do a lot of work and end up right where you are now. 

I don't read as quickly as you do, so I don't have to deal with menu functions as often, so I live with it...for now. But when there is another Kindle version that does what I want, I will upgrade for the speed increase.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have about 800 books on my K3 and 3 pages of collections.  

At this point doing anything other than reading gives new meaning to the word patience.  

I did a factory reset a while ago, but it went right back to slow when I added all my stuff back to it. I think for me its the amount of collections I have on it. 

My Paperwhite on the other hand is zippety fast right now with about 300 books and 8 collections on it.  

One of these days I am going to prune down the collections and books on my K3.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the same problem and I agree, it should be more of an issue to Amazon if we can't utilize anywhere near the space they give. They heavily advertise the ability to carry 1000's of books around with you, but they need to make the software and hardware able to handle doing that.


----------



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

Ack, I will complain to Amazon then. One of the reasons I didn't want to get the PW was because they downsized the storage to 2GB. I thought that was weird because it felt like we're moving backwards. We should be going for more storage, smaller size, and faster speeds, right? That's usually how technology works. I guess I understand why they did that now... why give us an extra 2GB when we won't be able to use it anyways  

And yes, the other threads I've come across had mentioned that those who have or had the same problems had MANY collections. I thought maybe that shouldn't apply to me because I had LESS collections. Wishful thinking 

If I list my books in any other order besides by "collections", I have it by "Most Recent" now, then it's relatively fast (a heck of a lot faster than going by collections!) *shrugs* But then I get confused because I like my read books to be away in a separate area than my unread books. 

I suppose I will wait until one of you puts near 800 books in a small number of collections on the PW and see what happens from there


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

They've dropped the Paperwhite to 2GB partly as a cost saving, but also because they've dropped the audiobook/mp3 capability and those are of course much bigger files.

As you're obviously aware (you mention clearing the indexes) the Kindle memory management is less than perfect.

Why are you keeping read books on there? I did this for the first year or so of use, and I started to get the same slowing down so I deleted them all which helped a bit. Then I had the Kindle replaced (different problem) and realised how much faster a new, empty Kindle was, so instead I only put on there the books I am reading now and want to read soon.

I now keep down to about 100 books or so and everything's much better.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for bringing up the collections issue!  It's gotten to the point I'm only reading on my Fire because my regular is taking sooooo looong.  I had no idea it was the collections issue.  Sadness!  I really liked being able to file away my books... *sigh*


----------



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

Morf said:


> They've dropped the Paperwhite to 2GB partly as a cost saving, but also because they've dropped the audiobook/mp3 capability and those are of course much bigger files.
> 
> As you're obviously aware (you mention clearing the indexes) the Kindle memory management is less than perfect.
> 
> ...


I don't keep all the books I've read on there. I do delete most of them. The books that I keep are books I'm most likely going to re-read (and I find that I do indeed re-read them) or unread books.

And 100 books is great! That's still a lot of books to most, but not to me. Also, I bought a device that says 3GB of space is available for use; I'm not even using HALF of that and my device is going all slow on me - that's my main complaint. Shouldn't matter if my books are read or unread.

Honestly, I know not to expect perfect management. Everything is going to have its faults when you can't customize it to your own personal needs since everyone's different. It sounds like I may be picky, but I'm really not a picky person. I think this is just a big issue to me because, again, I'm using less than half the storage space that was supposed to be available for my ebooks and it's so slow. I love books & I love to read (as I'm sure you all can understand). I buy this WONDERFUL device - I do still love my Kindle despite all this - that tells me I can put thousands of books on it. I put >750 on it ... and this happens. 

So with my storage problems, I'm of course leery to get the PW because there's even LESS storage on that. My way of thinking is... 1Gb of space is available on the PW... how the heck am I supposed to load all my books that I want on there and to have it still maintain it's normal speed when scrolling through my books?!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

ladyk said:


> If I list my books in any other order besides by "collections", I have it by "Most Recent" now, then it's relatively fast (a heck of a lot faster than going by collections!) *shrugs* But then I get confused because I like my read books to be away in a separate area than my unread books.


Is it still slow if you sort by title? I use collections on my K3, but wanted the collections in order so used the special characters method to name collections so that they appear first (and in the order I want them) when sorting by title. So I never sort by collections. I only have 300+ books, so I can't tell you if it's any speedier or not this way, but it's worth a try. If it's faster, all you'd have to do is edit your collection names so that they appear first when sorting by title.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience with kindles -- I've had one since the very first -- is that they are pretty speedy even when full _unless_ you are using collections. Even if you are just using a few, and it's worse if you have many. Then you will start getting slowness when you get to about a third or half capacity. And, yes, I had up to 1600 on my K3 at one point and there was significant slowing. When I didn't use collections at all, I didn't notice any sluggishness.

I don't know why this should be, but it's what I've observed.

If it's a concern for you, you should definitely send feedback to Amazon about it. . . .they can't fix it if they don't know it's broken.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Never thought that collections would have much of a difference.  But, I guess it sort of makes sense.  The extra tags that the Kindle needs to process to sort everything...


----------



## ladyk (Nov 4, 2010)

GBear said:


> Is it still slow if you sort by title? I use collections on my K3, but wanted the collections in order so used the special characters method to name collections so that they appear first (and in the order I want them) when sorting by title. So I never sort by collections. I only have 300+ books, so I can't tell you if it's any speedier or not this way, but it's worth a try. If it's faster, all you'd have to do is edit your collection names so that they appear first when sorting by title.


My guess: I think when any number of collections show up on one page, it makes it slower. I'm not 100% sure. I don't want to try it because it may freeze my kindle or take 30 minutes or so just to "test" that theory out.



Ann in Arlington said:


> My experience with kindles -- I've had one since the very first -- is that they are pretty speedy even when full _unless_ you are using collections. Even if you are just using a few, and it's worse if you have many. Then you will start getting slowness when you get to about a third or half capacity. And, yes, I had up to 1600 on my K3 at one point and there was significant slowing. When I didn't use collections at all, I didn't notice any sluggishness.
> 
> I don't know why this should be, but it's what I've observed.
> 
> If it's a concern for you, you should definitely send feedback to Amazon about it. . . .they can't fix it if they don't know it's broken.


Yes, I'm using "Most Recent" right now rather than sorting by "Collections" and it's speedier now. I would like to organize my books... you know.. the way I prefer it to be organized  But it seems like it's one or the other - slowness + preferred choice of organization or a mess + speedier device.

But at least now I know that I CAN use the 3GB of space available on my device and it will be... relatively okay. Just as long as I don't organize/sort it by collections.


----------

